

A hidden history of evil - genepope
http://www.city-journal.org/2010/20_2_soviet-archives.html

======
forcetenhen
pro-red mis-disinformation.

~~~
drallison
Huh? Did you read the article? By my reading, this article is concerned that
we are not paying attention to the historical record from the Soviet era and
suggests that there is a lot to be learned from studying that record.

